# Deadlift??



## bigunz (Aug 31, 2014)

Can someone give me a real good deadlift workout PLEASE??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2014)

Just deadlift... you mean like a full program?

Just rotate your percentages week to week. One week pull 60% for doubles focusing on being explosive. Next week do 70% for sets of 5. Next week 80% for sets of three. Every 9 weeks do a max effort single and recalculate your percentages.


----------



## jSalud (Sep 1, 2014)

Just walk up to the bar and lift it! I love me some deadlifts! 
http://www.t-nation.com/training/ignorant-when-it-comes-to-deadlifts

People tend to overthink the deadlift. Everything from the angle of your shins to the where your hip position is but i find it much easier to just get the very basics down and lift.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2014)

jSalud said:


> Just walk up to the bar and lift it! I love me some deadlifts!
> http://www.t-nation.com/training/ignorant-when-it-comes-to-deadlifts
> 
> People tend to overthink the deadlift. Everything from the angle of your shins to the where your hip position is but i find it much easier to just get the very basics down and lift.



The technical bits do matter for sure. You don't want to build bad habits that become limiting factors. But, you do need to just nut up and pull the bar off the ground at some point!


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 1, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


>



No way u posted a Jason blaha video. Wow. I didn't watch it and no one else should either.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 1, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> No way u posted a Jason blaha video. Wow. I didn't watch it and no one else should either.



Lol...I'm not a fan of him either but op could learn some basics from it


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 1, 2014)

I would only pull every 3 weeks and do GM's on the other weeks as most people can not pull every week and make progress most lose progress at some point on all lifts.

Do something like this:

1 session 4 sets of 3's
1 session 5 sets of 2's
1 session 5, 3,3,3,2

You need volume to get stronger not 3 sets of singles unless you pull 700 and above but if you did you wouldn't have asked what to do.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 1, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> Lol...I'm not a fan of him either but op could learn some basics from it


Haha he bothers the fukk outta me


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 1, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha he bothers the fukk outta me



Lmao...I can't stand the guy, it was all I could stand to watch part of the video I posted, but like I said for someone who has no clue how to deadlift, they could benefit from it


----------



## Joliver (Sep 1, 2014)

In my opinion, its hard to over think the DL.  It is the most technically advanced lift that possesses great potential to injure people that do it incorrectly.  Plus, I have seen a ton of shitty squatters and benchers get proficient in those lifts in a relatively short period of time, but it seems like shitty deadlift technique is something that, once cemented, stays with a lifter for a long time.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 1, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> Lmao...I can't stand the guy, it was all I could stand to watch part of the video I posted, but like I said for someone who has no clue how to deadlift, they could benefit from it



Dam I have a bit of a crush on this dude lol I ran his novice program for a year or so got amazing results . He is a nerd and gets off topic quite a bit with his videos but you cant hate on his knowledge of the science he has a good amount of videos that really will help the novice at least it did for me


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 1, 2014)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Dam I have a bit of a crush on this dude lol I ran his novice program for a year or so got amazing results . He is a nerd and gets off topic quite a bit with his videos but you cant hate on his knowledge of the science he has a good amount of videos that really will help the novice at least it did for me



No man I'm definitely not hating on his knowledge, in fact that's why I posted the video, but it's his nerdiness and just his personality that get on my nerves


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 1, 2014)

A dude that doesn't deadlift is pretty much a chick.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 1, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> A dude that doesn't deadlift is pretty much a chick.



And a chick who deadlifts is sexy.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 1, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> And a chick who deadlifts is sexy.



Instant boner bro!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 1, 2014)

Deadlifting is tough. Separates men from boys. Put some weight on a bar, walk up to it and pick it up. Sounds easy. Hard as shit to do.


----------



## JackC4 (Sep 1, 2014)

I pretty much just load of the bar as heavy as possible until I crap myself or pass out.


----------

